# RIP Robin Williams



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Looks like suicide:

Robin Williams dead at 63 | Inside Movies | EW.com


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Just read this in the Washington Post. How truly sad.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

More now:

Actor-comedian Robin Williams found dead at 63 | Entertainment & Showbiz from CTV News

Robin Williams Dies of Suspected Suicide

Robin Williams dead in apparent suicide - Arts & Entertainment - CBC News


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

One of my favorite actors and interviewees. So creative, and such a range or roles, from dramatic to comedic. One of my faves was Sean in Good Will Hunting. We just watched Good Morning Vietnam with one of our kids a couple of nights ago. Such a shame.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kazak (Jan 19, 2004)

So much laughter . . .


----------



## hexdiy (Dec 18, 2011)

Yes, please remember the laughter and day-to-day human emotions...


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

No one will forget his turn as the genie in Aladdin. "TEN THOUSAND YEARS......will give you such a crink in the neck!"


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

fjnmusic said:


> No one will forget his turn as the genie in Aladdin. "TEN THOUSAND YEARS......will give you such a crink in the neck!"
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I guess I am the exception, never did see that movie, I will however never forget his monologue on the history of golf in Scotland. Not fit for this site, but Google it and see for yourself. Hilarious.


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

This saddens me greatly. I've always enjoyed his performances, one of my favourites being "The Fisher King". I was so looking forward to seeing him perform as he aged and -dare I say- mellowed.

One of the shorter performances that he etched into my teenage brain came as he hosted Saturday Night Live. His opening monologue was something else...





+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


----------



## macintosh doctor (Mar 23, 2009)

Oh my.. now i am sad.. nanu nanu is no more.. / mork is no more.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

_One Hour Photo_ was aces.


----------



## MacGuiver (Sep 6, 2002)

I liked Williams and I'll miss his talent.


----------



## johnp (Aug 7, 2011)

A shock, and very sad news. I much-enjoyed his work, and many talents.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

Truly a great loss... he will be missed. :-(


----------



## pm-r (May 17, 2009)

Sad and unfortunate, just as our daughter in-law lost her brother from such an affliction who sent this:


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

I'm of the generation that first saw Williams on Happy Days and then Mork & Mindy, but those are not the first things that come to mind when I think of his work. The quote below from and interview published on the Robin Williams Fansite is telling, though, of how one particular role can stick with an actor despite their efforts to develop in their craft....

*We see a lot of stars with substance-abuse issues. Why?*
_I think celebrity itself is a drug. There's withdrawal, because it comes in waves. You'll be hot, and then you're not, and then back again. Even now, with an Academy Award, it's still, "Mork!"_​


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

Posted by Robin's daughter Zelda (@zeldawilliams) on Twitter:


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

Some of Williams' recent films did not even get theatrical release and I remember wondering how that must feel after being an A-list performer for a number of years. And yeah, he's primarily Mork to me on first mention, even though I know he'd done good work later.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

Primarily for me I remember his stand up routines and his performance in Good Will Hunting. Never was that big a fan of Mork and Mindy primarily because I couldn't stand Mindy.


----------



## Kosh (May 27, 2002)

He will be sadly missed. Unfortunately it sounds like he lost his battle with depression.

Of course he's going to be fondly missed for Mork and Mrs. Doubtfire as that's where he made some of his first strong impressions and first impressions stick. But I definitely remember his voice from Happy Feet (can't remember if it was 1 or 2).


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

Kosh said:


> He will be sadly missed. Unfortunately it sounds like he lost his battle with depression.
> 
> Of course he's going to be fondly missed for Mork and *Mrs. Doubtfire as that's where he made some of his first strong impressions and first impressions stick.* But I definitely remember his voice from Happy Feet (can't remember if it was 1 or 2).


He made Aladdin (1992), The Fisher King (1991), Awakenings (1990), Dead Poets Society (1989), Good Morning, Vietnam (1987) and Moscow on the Hudson (1984), all before Mrs. Doubtfire (1993) and all much better movies than Mrs. Doubtfire IMO.

So no, he made strong impressions as an actor in several movies long before he ever made Mrs. Doubtfire. 

Mrs. Doutfire was indeed popular but he had become a household name and critically acclaimed long before that role. 

In fact IMO Mrs. Doubtfire was just a piece of fluff compared to those other movies.

As I stated previously, the film that I will remember him best for was Goodwill Hunting (1997). It was the only film for which he won an Academy Award.


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

Macfury said:


> _One Hour Photo_ was aces.



That and Insomnia, both made in 2002, were two of his darker roles, and both brilliant. They showed that this comedian also had a very dark and believable edge, and that having a good stalker nearby can sometimes be very helpful. He was not afraid to expand beyond the comfort zone. The Fisher King, Good Will Hunting, and the World According to Garp are three of my favorites that I have shared with my own kids.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

fjnmusic said:


> That and Insomnia, both made in 2002, were two of his darker roles, and both brilliant. They showed that this comedian also had a very dark and believable edge, and that having a good stalker nearby can sometimes be very helpful. He was not afraid to expand beyond the comfort zone. The Fisher King, Good Will Hunting, and the World According to Garp are three of my favorites that I have shared with my own kids.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes Garp as well, he was great in that. Also Awakenings to add to the list of his memorable performances...

Not mention his numerous interviews on Talk shows... Johnny Carson chose him to be one of the guests on his final Tonight Show.

He was simply great...

It is just too sad that he couldn't love himself as much as the rest of the world did.

Mental illness is all too misunderstood as a serious disease.

The Dailymail UK has some of the best coverage that I have read thus far.

The last video of Robin that I saw was this and to me it shows just how big his heart was... it is simply beautiful.





+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


----------



## johnp (Aug 7, 2011)

The most-watched movies for me have been: Good Morning Vietnam (1987), Awakenings (1990), The Birdcage (1996), Good Will Hunting (1997), One Hour Photo (2002), and Insomnia (2002).

I've been trying to recall his performance in an episode of the tv police series 'Homicide: Life on the Streets' in 1994. Have the entire series on cd .. must look back and catch the particular episode, and give it another watch.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

I hope his ex-wives feel complicit in his suicide. It will be their cross to bear but I doubt they even have the hearts to feel that way... 

Leeches.


----------



## minstrel (Sep 9, 2002)

screature said:


> I hope his ex-wives feel complicit in his suicide. It will be their cross to bear but I doubt they even have the hearts to feel that way...
> 
> Leeches.



Seriously...?

Shame on you!


----------



## ShawnKing (Mar 21, 2005)

screature said:


> I hope his ex-wives feel complicit in his suicide. It will be their cross to bear but I doubt they even have the hearts to feel that way...
> 
> Leeches.


Congratulations. That's the stupidest thing I've read about Williams' death.


----------



## johnp (Aug 7, 2011)

ShawnKing said:


> Congratulations. That's the stupidest thing I've read about Williams' death.


+1, or is it +2?


----------



## ShawnKing (Mar 21, 2005)

I met Robin Williams twice.

Once at the old Comdex show at the Pan-Pacific in Vancouver. He was in town after shooting Jumanji and got into the elevator with me and my friend, heading up to some company's hospitality suite. I'm 6'3" and 250lbs, my friend was about the same size. He got on the elevator, looked up at us (he was "only" about 5'9" (I think)) and said, "Jesus! I've gotten into an elevator with a couple of gorillas!" 

He then proceeded to mock the elevator voice (the idean elevators would announce the number of the floor was relatively new "way back then") in different voices. We rode up and down with him for about three trips. 

I was reminded by my friend Sly that I heckled Robin Williams during the taping of his HBO Special, “Live on Broadway”. He goes off on a Canada rant because some idiot in the audience (me) yelled out, “Yay Canada!”

[ame=http://youtu.be/w6-uuQ3ermU?t=5m14s]Robin Williams- Olympics - YouTube[/ame]

I met Williams years later on the show floor of Macworld Expo and we chatted for almost 30 minutes. I asked him about the heckling and he (jokingly) called me “an a-hole”. “You don’t heckle on Broadway!” he said.

A wonderful, kind, sweet, funny, intelligent man who will be missed - mostly by his friends and family but also by all of us who loved his boundless talent.


----------



## Oakbridge (Mar 8, 2005)

screature said:


> I hope his ex-wives feel complicit in his suicide. It will be their cross to bear but I doubt they even have the hearts to feel that way...
> 
> Leeches.


I can't believe that I just read that. 

Disgusting. If it was up to me, you'd be banned for a comment like that.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

minstrel said:


> Seriously...?
> 
> Shame on you!





Oakbridge said:


> I can't believe that I just read that.
> 
> Disgusting. If it was up to me, you'd be banned for a comment like that.





ShawnKing said:


> Congratulations. That's the stupidest thing I've read about Williams' death.





johnp said:


> +1, or is it +2?


Seriously? Did any of you read the article that I quoted?? Apparently not.

One of the major reasons for his recent depression was because of his ex-wives financial demands on him... forcing him into financial ruin so that he could not support his current family.

How dare you not to take that into consideration.

Shame on all of you!!!

How long does one have to pay for long past personal transgressions!!

He never abused either one of them. He simply fell out of love with them... 

Gosh like that is something new?! But they continued to suck him dry because he is rich and famous!!!

Your disgust at me, right back at you for your lack of understanding of the reality of divorce among the rich and famous and how lawyers ruin the lives of those who have made all the money and provided all the financial benefits... and yet the the spouses and their lawyers expect them to be kept in the same financial state as they were when they were married to the rich and famous.

Your "political correctness" without any regard for the reality of many divorces is not surprising as it is typical of what happens in divorce courts all the time.

Ever watch Kramer vs. Kramer (1979) even back then it was a known problem!

My wife agrees with my statement and that is why I made it. She said she would never do that to me even though I am not rich or famous.

Get over your indignation and realize it is a real problem in our society.


----------



## ShawnKing (Mar 21, 2005)

screature said:


> Seriously? Did any of you read the article that I quoted??


No - you linked to a Daily Mail UK article. I avoid reading things on the internet I know ahead of time are going to be incredibly stupid.



> But they continued to suck him dry because he is rich and famous!!!


But you said they "forced him into financial ruin..." So - which is it? Was he rich or ruined?

See what happens when you read The Daily Mail?


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

What happened between Williams and his wives is a private matter. They are no more responsible for his suicide than he would have been held responsible if one of them met a similar end because he left them.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Macfury said:


> What happened between Williams and his wives is a private matter. They are no more responsible for his suicide than he would have been held responsible if one of them met a similar end because he left them.


Pretty hard not to agree with that statement. They are blameless IMO.


----------



## Snarkum (Nov 24, 2012)

Obit: "By his own hand." Sad for those of us who remain to mourn.
Sadder too for those of the world that suffer from depression
and like illnesses. May none of you experience debilitating depression.
Some depression it has been said is not curable; bu current means.
Robins Williams dead by his own hand at age 63. Too young!


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

ShawnKing said:


> Congratulations. That's the stupidest thing I've read about Williams' death.





johnp said:


> +1, or is it +2?





minstrel said:


> Seriously...?
> 
> Shame on you!





Oakbridge said:


> I can't believe that I just read that.
> 
> Disgusting. If it was up to me, you'd be banned for a comment like that.





ShawnKing said:


> No - you linked to a Daily Mail UK article. I avoid reading things on the internet I know ahead of time are going to be incredibly stupid.
> 
> But you said they "forced him into financial ruin..." So - which is it? Was he rich or ruined?
> 
> See what happens when you read The Daily Mail?





Macfury said:


> What happened between Williams and his wives is a private matter. They are no more responsible for his suicide than he would have been held responsible if one of them met a similar end because he left them.





SINC said:


> Pretty hard not to agree with that statement. They are blameless IMO.


I apologize sincerely to everyone for my post.

It was inappropriate.

I have no excuse to defend myself, it was just wrong headed.

Searching and stretching for reasons and someone to blame I guess. 

My very, very bad. 

Mea Culpa.

But please do watch this video as it is truly touching and revealing of Robin.

I should never have posted what I did after this...





+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.





I humbly apologize to everyone.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

Snarkum said:


> Obit: "By his own hand." Sad for those of us who remain to mourn.
> Sadder too for those of the world that suffer from depression
> and like illnesses. May none of you experience debilitating depression.
> Some depression it has been said is not curable; bu current means.
> Robins Williams dead by his own hand at age 63. Too young!


Is that the family's obit? it doesn't sound like it to me. Where are you getting that from?


----------



## ShawnKing (Mar 21, 2005)

screature said:


> Is that the family's obit? it doesn't sound like it to me. Where are you getting that from?


There's been no family obit. But coroner reported the way he was found.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

ShawnKing said:


> There's been no family obit. *But coroner reported the way he was found*.


Yes I know that so where is Snarkum coming up with what he posted?

I guess it was just his own fabrication.

Just to you personally SK... The Daily Mail has been the first to release much of the information about his death because they have an extended network of journalists. 

Sure they are a tabloid but they also do have very good reporting on many international matters as well, e.g., they provided in much greater detail info on the Moncton shootings than any Canadian media at the time.


----------



## ShawnKing (Mar 21, 2005)

screature said:


> Yes I know that so where is Snarkum coming up with what he posted?
> 
> I guess it was just his own fabrication.


No - he accurately reported how Williams died. He inaccurately attributed it. Not a big deal.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

ShawnKing said:


> No - he accurately reported how Williams died. He inaccurately attributed it. Not a big deal.


No he posted it as an obit.. read it again.



Snarkum said:


> *Obit:* "By his own hand." Sad for those of us who remain to mourn.
> Sadder too for those of the world that suffer from depression
> and like illnesses. May none of you experience debilitating depression.
> Some depression it has been said is not curable; bu current means.
> Robins Williams dead by his own hand at age 63. Too young!


----------



## ShawnKing (Mar 21, 2005)

screature said:


> No he posted it as obit.. read it again.


Yes, he said the word "obit". He wasn't claiming it was from Williams' official obituary.

Besides, what difference does it make? You're getting caught up in BS minutia.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

ShawnKing said:


> Yes, he said the word "obit". He wasn't claiming it was from Williams' official obituary.
> 
> Besides, what difference does it make? You're getting caught up in BS minutia.


It makes about as much difference as my post did in the end.

What is stuck up in your craw after an apology has been made?

You met Mr. Williams a couple of times, so you were blessed. 

That doesn't mean you now own what is appropriate or inappropriate to say in relation to him.


----------



## ShawnKing (Mar 21, 2005)

screature said:


> The Daily Mail has been the first to release much of the information about his death...


No, they haven't. They haven't "released" any information that wasn't publicly available from other sources, the police department of the coroners office.


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

Guys.... please..... :-(


----------



## ShawnKing (Mar 21, 2005)

screature said:


> What is stuck up in your craw after an apology has been made?


What are you babbling about? This has nothing to do with your apology.



> You met Mr. Williams a couple of times, so you were blessed.
> 
> That doesn't mean you now own what is appropriate or inappropriate to say in relation to him.


I never said I did. But you making bad assumptions requires someone correct your misinformation.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

Shazbat!


----------



## gwillikers (Jun 19, 2003)

"Can we all get along?"


----------



## ShawnKing (Mar 21, 2005)

CubaMark said:


> Guys.... please..... :-(


Sorry? Please what?


----------



## ShawnKing (Mar 21, 2005)

gwillikers said:


> "Can we all get along?"


Sorry? Who isn't getting along?


----------



## skippythebushkangaroo (Nov 28, 2012)

What a sad thread.


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

ShawnKing said:


> Sorry? Please what?


Please stop the bickering and return to expressing condolences or other tributes / memories of Williams.

EhMac's penchant for turning every goddamn topic into a bitching match is the reason why only habit brings me back her. It sure as hell isn't for the scintillating conversations and sense of community anymore XX)


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

ShawnKing said:


> Sorry? Please what?


Thread Purity Police.


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

CubaMark said:


> Please stop the bickering and return to expressing condolences or other tributes / memories of Williams.
> 
> 
> 
> EhMac's penchant for turning every goddamn topic into a bitching match is the reason why only habit brings me back her. It sure as hell isn't for the scintillating conversations and sense of community anymore XX)



Amen, brother. Most of the time it is more important to be kind than to be right. Agree to disagree. Does it matter who reported what? The man is just as dead either say. He left behind quite a legacy of work too, as well as a grieving family who will have a hard enough time accepting his death and the way he chose to end his life. Let it be.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

Robin Williams mourned by Koko the gorilla in touching tribute 



> Family, friends and fans aren't the only ones mourning Robin Williams.
> 
> Koko the gorilla, who communicates in sign language, spent time with the late actor in 2001 at the Gorilla Foundation in Northern California and was deeply saddened to hear the news of his death.
> 
> ...


----------



## ShawnKing (Mar 21, 2005)

CubaMark said:


> Please stop the bickering...


No one is "bickering". We're not that thin skinned.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

ShawnKing said:


> No one is "bickering". We're not that thin skinned.


He's getting testy in his old age. Time to wrap him in a blanket and ship him to MacDiscussions.


----------



## ShawnKing (Mar 21, 2005)

Macfury said:


> He's getting testy in his old age. Time to wrap him in a blanket and ship him to MacDiscussions.


LOL Just because people disagree (pleasantly) doesn't mean they are "bickering". People can and do disagree. Not everyone thinks the same. And that's a good thing.


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

screature said:


> Robin Williams mourned by Koko the gorilla in touching tribute



I know that the relationship between Robin and Koko was touching and special, but is it possible for a primate to even have a sense of death or non-existence? I thought man was the only animal capable of contemplating his non-existence as a concept? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

ShawnKing said:


> LOL Just because people disagree (pleasantly) doesn't mean they are "bickering". People can and do disagree. Not everyone thinks the same. And that's a good thing.



NO IT'S NOT!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

fjnmusic said:


> I know that the relationship between Robin and Koko was touching and special, but is it possible for a primate to even have a sense of death or non-existence? I thought man was the only animal capable of contemplating his non-existence as a concept?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Good point, fjn. I recall seeing the clip of the two of them together .... quite the touching relationship. I would not doubt that other primates and even mammals (e.g., dogs) grieve over the loss of a special "other". Sadly, in this case, it was Robin Williams as the "other". The loss of any person is tragic, but RW had a way to make us smile, laugh, reflect and think.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

fjnmusic said:


> I know that the relationship between Robin and Koko was touching and special, *but is it possible for a primate to even have a sense of death or non-existence? I thought man was the only animal capable of contemplating his non-existence as a concept? *
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sure it happens all the time in the animal world, I think all you have to do is look at the photos of Koko's reaction to the news to know that it does. I think it is a tribute Robin that he not only made such an intense impression on the human world but on the animal word as well.

As well I have seen documentary footage of wild dogs in Africa lamenting the loss of members of their pack. One particular bit of footage was especially poignant when one of the pack members feel ill and seemed like it was on death's door step they left it alone after it collapsed but they remained close by as a group as night fell.

Then during the night park personnel administered medication to the ill wild dog, they would not normally do that but in this instance they did because of the packs dwindling numbers they intervened. 

Then in the morning when the medication had taken effect and the ill wild dog slowly made its way back to where the pack was you could see one by one the heads of the pack members pop as if to say in astonishment, "Look it is Bill! He's alive! He's alive!" and they were all jumping around with yelps of joy that he was alive and they all went up him and nuzzled him.

Another case was with meerkats and one of their group members got mauled by some animal (I can't remember what kind) and afterwords as it was dying and struggling to keep up with the group, members kept going up to it trying to urge it along, but eventually it died and they stayed with it for some time, seemingly in mourning, but eventually they had to move on to new food sources.

Also as it said in the tribute to Williams at Koko.org that I linked to (and in the article I quoted) this was said by the doctor:



> "*Notice that Robin made Koko smile — something she hadn't done for over 6 months, ever since her lifelong gorilla companion, Michael, passed away at the age of 27. *But not only did Robin cheer up Koko, the effect was mutual, and Robin seemed transformed," Patterson added.


I think all animals have an innate sense of their own mortality as is exemplified by the fact that they all have the same "fight or flight" mechanism that we do. To me there is no doubt and with *social animals/mammals* they do mourn the loss of others in their social group.

Also there are numerous documented (by humans) examples of mothers of various species who mourn the loss of their offspring whether it be due to predation, disease or any other means of death.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

Dr.G. said:


> Good point, fjn. I recall seeing the clip of the two of them together .... quite the touching relationship. *I would not doubt that other primates and even mammals (e.g., dogs) grieve over the loss of a special "other". Sadly, in this case, it was Robin Williams as the "other".* The loss of any person is tragic, but RW had a way to make us smile, laugh, reflect and think.


Absolutely Dr. G. you are quite right.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

You want to see animals experiencing loss of their own? Look no further than elephants. Well documented as well.


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

No no, I get that. What I am saying is they could show Koko a picture of Robin, but how would they communicate that he had died from the picture? I think animals understand death when it is present, but I'm not so sure they understand it in the abstract the way we do. When a dog watches TV, for example, it sees colours, and it certainly may respond to the sounds (our dog barks at the TV doorbell for example). But the concept of the story, the abstraction, I don't think they can understand that. That's all I'm saying.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

screature said:


> Absolutely Dr. G. you are quite right.


Steve, great minds think alike. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

screature said:


> Absolutely Dr. G. you are quite right.





SINC said:


> You want to see animals experiencing loss of their own? Look no further than elephants. Well documented as well.


Very true, Don.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

It isn't the abstraction of death that's important to animals--or really to humans. It's the fact that someone they love or appreciate is inaccessible to them.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

fjnmusic said:


> No no, I get that. What I am saying is they could show Koko a picture of Robin, but how would they communicate that he had died from the picture? I think animals understand death when it is present, but I'm not so sure they understand it in the abstract the way we do. When a dog watches TV, for example, it sees colours, and it certainly may respond to the sounds (our dog barks at the TV doorbell for example). But the concept of the story, the abstraction, I don't think they can understand that. That's all I'm saying.


I hear what you are saying fjnmusic and you raise an interesting point.

But it seems Koko has the intellect to recognize "depicted" faces and relate them to real living people as was exemplified in the video when they had previously shown her the video of one of Robin's movies and then showed her the video tape cover. She definitely pointed at a specific portion of the cover, seemingly pointing at his image on the cover.

They talked about it afterwards in the video and it seemed Robin thought she recognized his face from the video and then on the Video tape cover.

They also told her:



> "we have lost a dear friend, Robin Williams."


and her reaction is there for all to see. 

At some level she was clearly "bothered" whether or not she fully understood, I don't think anyone can say, but she did display a physical reaction to the statement.

I think animals in general and especially higher primates are much more like us than we give them credit for and I think that is one of the reasons why Koko.org and their work exists.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

Macfury said:


> It isn't the abstraction of death that's important to animals--or really to humans. It's the fact that someone they love or appreciate is inaccessible to them.


Good point. I agree.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

Also just to add fjnmusic, Koko is not your average wild gorilla. 

She is fluent in American Sign Language and knows over 1000 English words.

So in learning those things she has most likely increased the ability of her cerebral cortex beyond that of a wild gorilla. 

In a sense she has "evolved" to some degree, so perhaps she has developed capabilities that her wild cousins don't have, but they do have the capacity for if taught.

Again I think this maybe part of the reason for the work of Koko.org.


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

_Two very funny guys, having a geniunely good time riffing off one another... Robin Williams as guest on The Late Late show with Craig Ferguson (Oct. 2013)
_




+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


----------



## ShawnKing (Mar 21, 2005)

CubaMark said:


> +
> YouTube Video
> 
> 
> ...


I was in the audience when he did this bit. I was literally thinking to myself, "I'm going to pee my pants but I'm not leaving!"


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

There's no doubt: Koko is an amazing animal. And Robin just seemed to have that innate ability to connect with others that made their relationship unique.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

CubaMark said:


> _Two very funny guys, having a geniunely good time riffing off one another... Robin Williams as guest on The Late Late show with Craig Ferguson (Oct. 2013)
> _
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for sharing CM, I hadn't seen that one before. I don't get to see Craig Ferguson as much as I would like due to it being on so late, but he is terrifically funny. With Robin Williams it makes for comic overload.


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

*Robin Williams 'had Parkinson's' when he died*





> Robin Williams was suffering from the early stages of Parkinson's disease at the time of his death, his wife has said.
> 
> Susan Schneider said her husband had been sober but "not yet ready to share publicly" his struggles with Parkinson's.
> 
> ...


(BBC News)


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

screature said:


> Thanks for sharing CM, I hadn't seen that one before. I don't get to see Craig Ferguson as much as I would like due to it being on so late, but he is terrifically funny. With Robin Williams it makes for comic overload.


Get your fill of Ferguson while you can - he's announced this is his last season....


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

I too will miss Ferguson's brand of humour in some ways, but to be honest, he lost me when he introduced that stupid skeleton robot to his show. It was not even remotely funny.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

CubaMark said:


> Get your fill of Ferguson while you can - he's announced this is his last season....


Yes I know. Too bad, so sad. :-(


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

SINC said:


> I too will miss Ferguson's brand of humour in some ways, but to be honest, *he lost me when he introduced that stupid skeleton robot to his show. It was not even remotely funny*.


Oh well to each their own, the skeleton, Geoff Peterson, is Ferguson's satire on having a sidekick. I think it is very clever.

I think it is his very satirical and at the same time ironic representation of Ed McMahon (god rest his soul) who was pretty much a robot through all the years of being Johnny's sidekick.

Except IMO the guy who is the voice of Geoff Peterson is much funnier than Ed McMahon.

They actually riff off of each other in what is (to some degree) clearly ad lib...

What I find funny is that Ferguson has taken the idiom of the "Late Show" and given it an extra twist or two to come up with his version of the Late, *Late* Show.

It is after all late, late... so things should appropriately become a little more "strange", out of the ordinary.

By having Ferguson's sidekick be a skeleton robot (one who may be gay, it is rather ambiguous, perhaps he is just bisexual,  ), who is clearly the voice of an actual anonymous person (other comedian) he is clearly poking fun at the whole paradigm of the expected format of late night shows.

It is comedic genius IMO.


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

screature said:


> Oh well to each their own, the skeleton, Geoff Peterson, is Ferguson's satire on having a sidekick. I think it is very cleave.


I agree with you, Don. Doesn't hurt that the fellow who voices Geoff is quite handy at impressions (a great Morgan Freeman) and ad-libbing with Craig. I could lose the horse, though, it doesn't do much for me.

I'm glad to have found that clip of Williams with Ferguson - it was a hoot


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

a fine tribute to RW.

This Short Tribute To Robin Williams Will Leave You Devastated. | SF Globe


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

There are so many tributes online now that it is hard to choose the best. That noted, I am enjoying most of them as I see sides of Robin I had never seen before and that only deepens my admiration of him and the loss of his passing.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

CubaMark said:


> I agree with you, Don. Doesn't hurt that the fellow who voices Geoff is quite handy at impressions (a great Morgan Freeman) and ad-libbing with Craig. I could lose the horse, though, it doesn't do much for me.
> 
> I'm glad to have found that clip of Williams with Ferguson - it was a hoot


Hell, I liked the Flatulent Wiener on Conan O'Brien, so my opinion on skeleton sidekicks has to be taken with a grain of salt...


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

CubaMark said:


> *I agree with you, Don*. Doesn't hurt that the fellow who voices Geoff is quite handy at impressions (a great Morgan Freeman) and ad-libbing with Craig. I could lose the horse, though, it doesn't do much for me.
> 
> I'm glad to have found that clip of Williams with Ferguson - it was a hoot


You quoted me but said Don so I am a little confused as to who you are talking to?

screature is Steve, SINC is is Don.

Geoff does a great Morgan Freeman... did you ever see the episode where Morgan Freeman was on and Geoff and Morgan were bantering with each other while Geoff was talking like Morgan?... It was too funny.

Yes, I don't quite get the horse either. I don't get that joke... IMO he could definitely lose the horse.

I'm glad you found that clip too... it was great.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

Macfury said:


> Hell, I liked the Flatulent Wiener on Conan O'Brien, so my opinion on skeleton sidekicks has to be taken with a grain of salt...


:lmao:

Yes but a Flatulent Wiener is expended quite quickly whereas a skeleton robot/robot skeleton can go on and on for decades... or maybe not. 

Too bad, so sad.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

SINC said:


> There are so many tributes online now that it is hard to choose the best. That noted, I am enjoying most of them as I see sides of Robin I had never seen before and that only deepens my admiration of him and the loss of his passing.


I hear you Don.

I have admired Robin's talents for almost as long as I can remember, but his passing is bringing up stuff that I haven't seen in years and stuff that I hadn't seen before. All great.

He was a comedic genius and a great human being.

The world will not see the likes of him again soon... if ever.


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

CubaMark said:


> I agree with you, Don. Doesn't hurt that the fellow who voices Geoff is quite handy at impressions (a great Morgan Freeman) and ad-libbing with Craig. I could lose the horse, though, it doesn't do much for me.
> 
> I'm glad to have found that clip of Williams with Ferguson - it was a hoot


I like CraigyFerg…in small doses. I find him witty but too self-indulgent. Half the show has gone by before the first guest even comes out (a criticism I have of many talk shows actually). As an interviewer he is no Johnny Carson, no Merv Griffin even, but he connects with some guests very well. Quick with the comedy jokes, yes, but needs to work on his listening skills. You know who'd be a great interview? Bob Newhart. He has that sort of Dick Cavett quality about him.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

*David Letterman Remembers Robin Williams*

Very good.





+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

screature said:


> Very good.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That was wonderful, thank you so much for posting that!


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

If you really want to see and understand the mind of comic genius Robin Williams, please take the time to watch this exchange from an appearance on Inside The Actors Guild. It is very revealing.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qGhfxKUH80M


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

I've been meaning to look for that appearance, Don, as I've heard others mention it as a stellar interview. Thanks for posting!


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

SINC said:


> If you really want to see and understand the mind of comic genius Robin Williams, please take the time to watch this exchange from an appearance on Inside The Actors Guild. It is very revealing.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qGhfxKUH80M


A great clip, Sinc. It emphasizes even more the great talent Robin Williams possessed.


----------



## ShawnKing (Mar 21, 2005)

SINC said:


> If you really want to see and understand the mind of comic genius Robin Williams, please take the time to watch this exchange from an appearance on Inside The Actors Guild. It is very revealing.


I'd pay good money to see the rest of that *five* hour Actors Guild interview.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

ShawnKing said:


> I'd pay good money to see the rest of that *five* hour Actors Guild interview.


I thought it might be a bit long to post at over an hour and one half, but hey, here it is if you want to spend the time:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0IDy5GlUuf8


----------



## ShawnKing (Mar 21, 2005)

SINC said:


> I thought it might be a bit long to post at over an hour and one half, but hey, here it is if you want to spend the time:


No - that's the edited for TV 90 minute version. Got that one. Thanks though.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

SINC said:


> If you really want to see and understand the mind of comic genius Robin Williams, please take the time to watch this exchange from an appearance on Inside The Actors Guild. It is very revealing.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qGhfxKUH80M





CubaMark said:


> I've been meaning to look for that appearance, Don, as I've heard others mention it as a stellar interview. Thanks for posting!


I had seen that a long time ago now but thanks for posting SINC. It is a great reminder of his comedic genius.

With only a scarf as his prop, he created numerous characters.

We will not likely see the likes of him again soon... if ever.


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

_*The first take is good - the second is LOL. *_





+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

*Robin Williams' Widow Susan Blames Dementia, Not Depression, For His Suicide*

Robin Williams' widow says his medical afflictions would have claimed his life within three years — "hard years" — and that she doesn't blame him for his suicide.

Susan Williams said the actor-comedian had not only been diagnosed with Parkinson's disease, a progressive movement disorder, a few months before his death, but also that a coroner's report found signs of Lewy body dementia, a difficult-to-diagnose condition that leads to a decline in thinking and reasoning abilities.

That may have contributed to the *anxiety* and depression for which he was treated in his last months, and that likely played a role in his August 2014 suicide by hanging.

Though there were many reasons why he ended his life, she said, it may have all come down to one: "I think he was just saying, 'No.' And I don't blame him one bit."

She called him "the bravest man I've ever known."​
(HuffPo)


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Read this earlier, Mark. How very sad for him.


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

An earlier clip of Williams on the Late Late Show with Craig Ferguson is no longer available... but lo and behold, cruising around YouTube today I came across another, which left me laughing to the point of tears.... Enjoy.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lvPxRyIWWX8


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Thank for that link Mark, it was great!


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

SINC said:


> Thank for that link Mark, it was great!


:clap::-clap:


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

What killed me was the end, when Craig finally "gets it"... :lmao:


----------

